# Vinotemp Humidor Project



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just picked up a Vinotemp at Target on Sale... Myself and fellow CS member Rander212 have plans for some Winecool-o-dors...

Rander grabbed one of craigslist, and mine is a vinotemp 28 bottle straight from the store.

I just ordered 2 of the Cigar Oasis Extend from Aristocrat Humidors for both of us....

I figured I'd post a before picture and keep everyone updated as the project continues...

Here is my vinotemp out of the box:









Hopefully we'll be ordering the Spanish Cedar Planks for shelves, as well as some trays and whatnot...

Rander - Post a pic of your cooler pre-modification for the fellas!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a CO in my vino, it was more of a PITA than anything. I recommend just beads, don't waste your money/time with a CO in a Vino. Just my :2.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I had a CO in my vino, it was more of a PITA than anything. I recommend just beads, don't waste your money/time with a CO in a Vino. Just my :2.


:tpd: I'm with Darrell on this one.

I'm using only beads and it holds right at 64rh with no effort on my part.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

I have two and beads are the way to go. By the way, what are they on sale for? I need another one.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> :tpd: I'm with Darrell on this one.
> 
> I'm using only beads and it holds right at 64rh with no effort on my part.


How long does it hold the humidity for between two 'replenishings'? How do you add humidity, spray, dunk or water bowl?

Till


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

tfar said:


> How long does it hold the humidity for between two 'replenishings'? How do you add humidity, spray, dunk or water bowl?
> 
> Till


I've only had mine setup for about a month, but I have not had to replenish the beads yet. I checked them the other day and they were at about 60% hydrated.

I've always used the spray method when the beads were in my cooler and will continue to use that method.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Beachcougar said:


> I have two and beads are the way to go. By the way, what are they on sale for? I need another one.


Me too, the first one overflowed somehow and I have more inbound - gotta find or make room someplace.


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.....

As for the cost, it was on sale at Target for $150.00. It looks like the "national" sale is over, but some local target stores are still selling them for 150 to move them. There was actually no sale tag, or price tag even at the store, but when i lugged it over to the price checker it said $150, and I said SOLD!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I use Foam, but passive humdification (beads) is all you need. The Vino hold RH well. In the winter I haven't had to top off my foam once. The summer, when it runs more, I'll add water every week or so.

The only problem to overcome will be when and if the unit has to run a lot. When it runs humidity will be pulled out of the air and sent towards the drain. You'll need to have a solution to the gathering condensation.

My solution, plug the drain and funnel the condensate into a container. Empty the container occassionally. Thats it.

The only other problem will be where to put the second one, because you will fill this one up.

Vinotemp rocks :tu


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Would it work to place some beads in a container to catch the water drippings so you just recycle the water that falls?


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I like mine with beads and an Oasis XL Plus


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Will you be placing any ceder in this vinotemp.. or more of the Coolidor'istic trait's of ceder, only from the box's:tu
im EXTREMELY interested.. in either this, or a end table big ole' one from cheaphumidors.com :ss


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I gotta disagree with the "beads only" theory. Beads alone did not work well for me at all. I use COs *AND *beads in both my 28s with no problems. I had over 2 lbs of beads in a *12* bottle fridge and my humidity wouldn't get above the mid 50s. Maybe it is the weather changes we have here, I dunno. I would say go ahead and try beads first, as they are much cheaper and worry-free than a CO.

JMO.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I leave my vino turned off and use beads. I plugged up the hole though. Holds temp at 67F and RH at 64%.

I don't live in hot climates and I have a cooler utility room I store my coolerdor and vinotemp in. No need to plug it in.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> I gotta disagree with the "beads only" theory. Beads alone did not work well for me at all. I use COs *AND *beads in both my 28s with no problems. I had over 2 lbs of beads in a *12* bottle fridge and my humidity wouldn't get above the mid 50s. Maybe it is the weather changes we have here, I dunno. I would say go ahead and try beads first, as they are much cheaper and worry-free than a CO.
> 
> JMO.


Is your drain closed? If not it probably needs to be. I use anywhere from 0-3 small containers with foam and juice. I take them out and add them as the the ambient temp changes/ unit needs to run more or less. My vino holds an almost rock solid 67˚F and 65% RH. Internal box readings are even more stable.
If you needed active humidification, I'm guessing it's because you were loosing too much RH somehow.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm looking at a fan for my Vinodor that moves 42 CFM. If I put this fan in and it runs constantly, am I moving too much air? Another option is one that moves about 32 CFM.

I can always put it on a timer to run like twice a day for a specific amount of time.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I'm looking at a fan for my Vinodor that moves 42 CFM. If I put this fan in and it runs constantly, am I moving too much air? Another option is one that moves about 32 CFM.
> 
> I can always put it on a timer to run like twice a day for a specific amount of time.


I am using one of the Oust fans that I modified (removed most of the casing). A hard wired fan would be better but this was a quick fix and I'm too lazy to fix something that isn't broken.

I like the Oust cycle, 300 seconds on 900 seconds off, so I would recommend going with that. But you might find that something else works better as time goes on. You definitely don't want the fan running all the time. To me the fan is just to turn over the more humid air at the bottom to the top, nothing more. I think the less air movement the better.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

bcampos said:


> Thanks for the input guys.....
> 
> As for the cost, it was on sale at Target for $150.00. It looks like the "national" sale is over, but some local target stores are still selling them for 150 to move them. There was actually no sale tag, or price tag even at the store, but when i lugged it over to the price checker it said $150, and I said SOLD!


My local Target is still selling them for $150, they were marked as such and I think that price is good through most of March.

I picked up my 2nd one in a month this afternoon but haven't worked up the courage to bring it in from the garage yet. My wife will not be pleased.......... :hn


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> My local Target is still selling them for $150, they were marked as such and I think that price is good through most of March.
> 
> I picked up my 2nd one in a month this afternoon but haven't worked up the courage to bring it in from the garage yet. My wife will not be pleased.......... :hn


Man up and bring it in :ss


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Will you be placing any ceder in this vinotemp.. or more of the Coolidor'istic trait's of ceder, only from the box's:tu
> im EXTREMELY interested.. in either this, or a end table big ole' one from cheaphumidors.com :ss


Hey, I'm going for cedar trays and cedar shelves.. That should do it for me.


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> I gotta disagree with the "beads only" theory. Beads alone did not work well for me at all. I use COs *AND *beads in both my 28s with no problems. I had over 2 lbs of beads in a *12* bottle fridge and my humidity wouldn't get above the mid 50s. Maybe it is the weather changes we have here, I dunno. I would say go ahead and try beads first, as they are much cheaper and worry-free than a CO.
> 
> JMO.


Cool beads man.. I'm doing 2 pounds of beads with a CO Extend verson from Aristocrat. That's the one with 4x the air flow and a nice big water tank.


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Also.. just a point for fan users out there.....

I know it sounds weird but you want to circulate the air with an emphasis on blowing downward. As it was explained to me, humid air is lighter than dry air (i know i know, but its true, wikipedia it if you want). Although air with droplets is heavier than dry air, truley humid air is lighter...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

bcampos said:


> Also.. just a point for fan users out there.....
> 
> I know it sounds weird but you want to circulate the air with an emphasis on blowing downward. As it was explained to me, humid air is lighter than dry air (i know i know, but its true, wikipedia it if you want). Although air with droplets is heavier than dry air, truley humid air is lighter...


I know that's true, but you will find that the air at the bottom has a higher RH than the top. Science aside, that has been consistent the entire time I've been using my Vino. So whether a hygrometer measures truely humid air, or air with heavier water droplets, it will read more RH at the bottom.
I think in the end, you just want something to turn the air over and make it homogenous, whether it be top or bottom fan placement.

Are you or have you plugged the drain? If not you will be loosing moisture everytime the unit runs, and it sounds like your's will be running as much as mine.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Beachcougar said:


> Man up and bring it in :ss


The damn thing was heavily damaged when I unboxed it - a bent door handle, a smashed edge on the hinge side of the door, and the door didn't swing easily on the hinges.

The box was torn up a little at the bottom but looked pristine where all the damage was. This one goes back today, hopefully I can find another good one.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

mdorroh said:


> Would it work to place some beads in a container to catch the water drippings so you just recycle the water that falls?


I have a container with beads placed over the plugged drain hole, and have fashioned a diverter to drain the condensate in to the container. In the summer when the unit runs often, sometimes I have to cycle the oversaturated beads out with a fresh container, but in the fall, winter, and spring, I never have to touch it...it's pretty self-sustaining.

I also have a Hydra humidifier with 3 circulating fans to supplement...works well, it's been completely hands-off since October when the weather cooled.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Can some peeps photograph this drain and how they have rigged it up? Pretty please?


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Munkey said:


> Can some peeps photograph this drain and how they have rigged it up? Pretty please?


I run mine at 65° / 70%RH and haven't had a drop of condensate inside yet, so I just plugged the drain. It's only been in service for a month and may be different when ambient humidity goes up in the summer but I control that to about 50% in hte house with the A/C system.

If I start to get condensation I'll just unplug the drain and pour a little water in there to form a seal. The drain is designed in the form of a trap, so I think the designers of these things already thought about maintaining a seal there.

I guess what I'm trying to say here is that you might not need to worry about that right away.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> I run mine at 65° / 70%RH and haven't had a drop of condensate inside yet, so I just plugged the drain. It's only been in service for a month and may be different when ambient humidity goes up in the summer but I control that to about 50% in hte house with the A/C system.
> 
> If I start to get condensation I'll just unplug the drain and pour a little water in there to form a seal. The drain is designed in the form of a trap, so I think the designers of these things already thought about maintaining a seal there.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say here is that you might not need to worry about that right away.


I think you have it backwards. The drain is meant to carry the condensation away that forms on fins when the thermoelectric element is energized. The drain empties into a tray on the back of the Vino, it is not meant to seal or be sealed by design. When and if the ambient temperature (not humidity) gets greater in the room the Vino lives, the unit will run more and moisture will condense because of it. It's like a sweeting glass, it's cold so moisture in the air condenses on it. Mine is barely producing any condensation now either because it's not running much, but in the summer it sure does.

You will need to plug the drain if the unit runs often, because you will be loosing your humidity out the drain. I'm convinced that people that are not getting condensation is because their unit is not running much, if at all.

Munkey, if I can find my daughter's camera I'll take a picture of my set up for you.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

jkorp said:


> I think you have it backwards. The drain is meant to carry the condensation away that forms on fins when the thermoelectric element is energized. The drain empties into a tray on the back of the Vino, it is not meant to seal or be sealed by design. When and if the ambient temperature (not humidity) gets greater in the room the Vino lives, the unit will run more and moisture will condense because of it. It's like a sweeting glass, it's cold so moisture in the air condenses on it. Mine is barely producing any condensation now either because it's not running much, but in the summer it sure does.
> 
> You will need to plug the drain if the unit runs often, because you will be loosing your humidity out the drain. I'm convinced that people that are not getting condensation is because their unit is not running much, if at all.
> 
> Munkey, if I can find my daughter's camera I'll take a picture of my set up for you.


The point I'm trying to make is that the drain isn't a straight-thru hole, it's designed as a trap. This allows it to pass water through to the tray below without allowing any air to pass.

If the drain isn't plugged and doesn't have any water in it to form the seal, doesn't that allow direct air exchange with ambient room air?

If you're saying that the moisture from my beads will be condensing out and draining to the tray in the summertime under my plan to open up the drain, then I'll be doing something to catch and hopefully recycle that moisture. I don't expect much difference in ambient room temp between winter and summer though, so maybe I won't see the condensation in warmer months.

That's how I expect things to work out, but I've been wrong before.  Time will tell.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that the drain isn't a straight-thru hole, it's designed as a trap. This allows it to pass water through to the tray below without allowing any air to pass.
> 
> If the drain isn't plugged and doesn't have any water in it to form the seal, doesn't that allow direct air exchange with ambient room air?
> 
> ...


Gotcha :tu. I think we're on the same page, I also was recycling the water, but opted to just start dumping it instead, eventually it build up "stuff" from it's multiple passes through the system.

Munkey, here you go buddy:



















This is from inside a box from the middle section of the Vino. This cheapo hygro is off -2%, so really 66%.










The drain is sealed with odor free silicone.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Darrell said:


> I had a CO in my vino, it was more of a PITA than anything. I recommend just beads, don't waste your money/time with a CO in a Vino. Just my :2.


That's been my experience as well.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

volum said:


> That's been my experience as well.


A third concurrence

The thing holds humidity like a champ, and if you have it full it recovers in no time.


----------



## nthuzst (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find 3/8"x12x18 spanish cedar?


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Can some peeps photograph this drain and how they have rigged it up? Pretty please?


Here is how mine is setup. The pictures are year old now but it has worked perfectly so far.

First Cooler from the bottom:

First Cooler with the shelf pulled out:

Second cooler from the bottom:

Second Cooler with the shelf pulled out:


----------



## rander212 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well guys, sorry it took me so long to get my pic up, but here it is...the frige, unfinished.....


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok so here we are....

Vinotemp was set up with 2 pounds of beads. 1 pound in an open flat cigar box on the bottom. The other pound is split in 2 1/2 pound bags. Active Humidification in acomplished through a Cigar Oasis Extend System from Aristocrat Humidors (the finest active system I have used yet). If you dont know about the Extend please check into it. It moves about 6 times the air and it works quickly. Excellent product from an Excellent BOTL (thanks bob from aristocrat).

I was able to run the wire out of the drain hole (S shaped), so I cut and re-attached the wire. There is one Oust fan in there for now. I also have two adjustable hygrometers from the guys at cigarmony....

Humidification:









I removed all of the racks from unit. Along with rander212, we ordered 10 planks of 4x36x3/8 cedar from woodcraft. Our original intent was to edge-glue and router the pieces, however we were not satisfied with the possible air restriction. So we elected a more open pattern of shelving as follows:

Shelves:









I have one tray in the vinotemp from a different humidor on temporary loan. I ordered two trays from Mtmouse which I'll put in whenever I receive them. Most of the cigars are stored in original boxes, but I did order 6 cedar boxes from cigarmony, as shown below:

Boxes:









All in all the system is done for now. I need to grab a few more boxes of cigars to fill up the crevasis.

Here it is open:









Here it is closed with my Treasure Dome on top:









Thanks for all the input, and I'm sure I'll be making more modifications in the future....

Look out for Rander212's posts in this thread shortly.


----------



## rander212 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, here it is...at least with the the shelves and the Cigar Oasis Extend System....trays are on order from MtMouse, and I'll be ordering some boxes too. Also need to order some beads, hygrometer / thermometer (Or two). Sorry my post isn't as detailed as bcampos', but he pretty much cover it all.



I ran the power cord for the Cigar Oasis through the drain hole then filled that with some silicone.

Can't wait to finish it off and fill it up.


----------



## rander212 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here it is, up and running...now I need to fill it!!


Close up:


Having some trouble with the temp. and humidity. The condensation keeps pooling in the back (where the drain hole was that I plugged) and it is actually TOO cold. So, after all that, I have unplugged it. Will keep you posted over the next few days to see if temp / humi level out.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

It's easier to maintain temp and RH if you fill it up. Even putting empty boxes in the VT will help regulate both. Personally, unless you live in the desert, I think the hydra is overkill (which seems to be borne out by the pooling of moisture at the bottom). I'd try taking that out and putting in 10 empty boxes from your B&M. Good luck.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Munkey said:


> It's easier to maintain temp and RH if you fill it up. Even putting empty boxes in the VT will help regulate both. Personally, unless you live in the desert, I think the hydra is overkill (which seems to be borne out by the pooling of moisture at the bottom). I'd try taking that out and putting in 10 empty boxes from your B&M. Good luck.


Sound advice right there. Also, it's hard to tell but it doesn't look like you are diverting the condensate drip to you beads. If all you did was plug you whole (get you mind out of the gutter now) then all the drips will just pool up like you said.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine is not a Vinotemp, but this is one of the Urbina Designs wine cellars that I picked up from Overstock.com. I removed the wire shelves and made three shelves from Spanish Cedar, I am using 65% beads and I have an Oust fan in the back. I tried to put everything that I had in my coolerdor back into boxes so that they would fit easier in here, but I still have to do some arranging as I have many sticks left in the coolerdor!


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Here are some more. Notice that the beads must be doing their stuff! My hygrometer has been reading 66 degrees and between 62 and 68% for the last two days empty, and now that it is full, it's right at 66 and 65. My poor coolerdor still has some sticks waiting to go in to their new home!


----------

